# Non traditional interval



## ccwu (Sep 7, 2012)

Killington Grand Resort 

It is a quarter ownership. Very friendly staffs and HOA.  A ski in and ski out resort right at the foot of Killington Ski Resort.


----------



## humsor (Sep 14, 2012)

*haiku?*

Was that a haiku?


----------

